# New Bottle Blog



## BellwoodBoys (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey ABN, The domain name www.bottlesnglass.com was for sale so I bought it. I plan on using this website to sell bottles, buy bottles, and post new additions to my collection. I will be updating the website as I unbox my collection after 2 years in storage. If there are any Jersey collectors you might find it very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## LC (Dec 2, 2014)

I was going through some plunder in a box this afternoon and found a Hutch soda from Patterson , New Jersey in it among other things . How I came in possession of it alludes me , I have no remembrance of it at all as for finding or buying it . Don't have it close at hand to take a pic of it . I remember it has an embossed eagle for a trade mark on the back side . Will try and post a pic of it tomorrow .Speaking of Patterson , anyone know what ever happened to ePackage that used to be on here , he sure a nice collection from that city . Do not remember if he made notice of leaving the site or what happened to him .


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Dec 3, 2014)

I think that's a Spritzer hutch from Paterson, I know I have one boxed up somewhere.  Jim is still out there collecting Paterson stuff, He bought some paterson stuff from me at the Oakland bottle show.


----------



## epackage (Dec 30, 2014)

What year is your Spreitzer hutch LC?


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 15, 2015)

Just Created a Facebook page for Bottles N Glass Company, feel free to like it for updates on sales and collection pictures!


----------

